# New Sound Blaster Z drivers 1.00.28 released!



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2014)

I’ve just noticed Creative released new drivers for Sound Blaster Z soundcards today. It’s now version 1.00.28 and they are WHQL certified.

Creative is being very secretive regarding included enhancements and fixes, but hey, they are new drivers and new is always better than old.

*Download:*

http://support.creative.com

Just pick your Sound Blaster Z model through their menus and download the latest version.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothin on ZXR. The drivers goin to be 1 year old dec 24.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2014)

ZxR seems to use different drivers, though you can expect an update soon i think.

Btw, despite driver age, I had zero problems with them. They functioned perfectly all this time. I just don't feel comfortable using 1 year and more old drivers, just because they are that old.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> ZxR seems to use different drivers, though you can expect an update soon i think.
> 
> Btw, despite driver age, I had zero problems with them. They functioned perfectly all this time. I just don't feel comfortable using 1 year and more old drivers, just because they are that old.



Normally when havent been updated Means not needed. 

I just got a new zxr after the original was doa


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 13, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> ZxR seems to use different drivers, though you can expect an update soon i think.
> 
> Btw, despite driver age, I had zero problems with them. They functioned perfectly all this time. I just don't feel comfortable using 1 year and more old drivers, just because they are that old.


My thinking exactly 
I never had a single problem either, but I after reading about all the annoying stuff other people have to put up with, I believe it has something to do with me using classic stereo setup with all disablable features in the control panel disabled.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2014)

Nah, i'm using a lot of features like Surround, Crystalizer and filtering for microphone. No issues even in games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well if they havent been updated for some time. Asus failed to update the motherboard drivers for mine and i gound em on amd site, this new


----------

